# Porthcawl Eastern Prom.



## DavidRon (May 1, 2005)

This is a popular parking spot for motorhomes and until recently some were staying overnight, a couple of saturdays ago I counted fifteen.
Locals complained but the council said they couldn't do anything about it.

Until now (see picture)

You can still park there for free the rest of the time


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi David,

yes I have seen loads of motorhomes parked along the front as you say, I have seen them parked for a s long I can remember and never seemed to cause problems. I often wondered whether they were allowed to park all night, now I know they were but not any more.

I'm not surprised by this mind, it only takes a few people to complain these days and the councils jump, at least when it is something they don't have to spend money on that is.

Shame really as it was not directly in front homes or business?

MHS...Rob


----------



## 88929 (May 10, 2005)

Hi there,

I have been informed that this may be due to the fact that the local council i.e. Ogwr County Borough Council are redeveloping Treco Bay to accommodate a touring and static park, similar to the way it was during the sixties. There is also talk that the Fun Fair is also up for re-furbishment. A new leisure complex may also be on the cards to attract holiday makers back to this once famous costal area. 

There is also a favourite coastal venue at Ogmore-by-sea, which has in recent years been free from car parking fees. Since 2005 this outstanding area of beauty has seen three rises in parking charges from 50p initially to £4.00 in the past three years.(Same Borough Council) This used to be staffed, but now has parking meters in situ. However, if you wish to visit during the Winter months, the parking meters will have been temporarily removed into storage until Spring.


----------



## osprey (May 1, 2005)

a good idea in principle, as long as motorhomes are continued to to be allowed to park there (yes i've read the notice). and also stop dumping their grey-water all over the kerb-side,in summer it stinks to high heaven!there again i doubt if any of them will take notice even if they were told,this not apply to all,if it continues,the next stop will be,NO motorvans,full stop, after all its is a seaside-front and no one wants the smell of 'grey-water' or even the smell and sound of a generator being used (i.e. working), on the side-walk. THIS DOES NOT APPLY TO ALL...................osprey.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

There is a bit of a get-out for us Cymru-Cymraegs (Welsh-speaking Welsh).

Carafanau fairly obviously refers to caravans.

However Carafanau bach literally means little caravans.

No mention of motorhomes in the Welsh version!

Also the time in Welsh should really be 11yh - 7yb.

(yb = y hwyr = the late, yb = y bore = the morning)

Not that I would fancy my chances arguing it out, in either language!


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

I have overnighted here on a couple of occasions, it is a great spot, a shame to have lost it


----------



## DavidRon (May 1, 2005)

pippin said:


> There is a bit of a get-out for us Cymru-Cymraegs (Welsh-speaking Welsh).
> 
> Carafanau fairly obviously refers to caravans.
> 
> ...


What I think they've tried to do is translate the word caravanette into Welsh. There was a sign in Newton beach car park Porthcawl prohibiting Caravanettes which I used to ignore because I didn't consider my Nuevo as a caravanette.
The correct translation is Carafanau Modur or even Motor would have been better than bach which means little, not really a word to describe some of the motorhomes parking there.


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

I am afraid this is often the symptom of local democracy. 

I suspect the councillors are hotel, b&b and campsite owners in the main and are looking after their own interests.

A bit short sighted really, m/h owners are not going to use a hotel instead. However the are likely to not visit altogether, especially if not welcome. We find if we have a free stop over, we usually end up spending the money and some in restaurants, cafes and entrance fees.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Hear, hear!

I just wish Cyngor Gwynedd Council would take note.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I'm 99 per cent sure you can park in the car park at Rest Bay for a small overnight charge.


----------



## DavidRon (May 1, 2005)

gelathae said:


> I'm 99 per cent sure you can park in the car park at Rest Bay for a small overnight charge.


I don't think so, but I'll have a look. In the winter it only costs a quid to park there all day.

I wouldn't stay there during darkness hours, thats when the youngsters tear round there in their cars doing handbrake turns sounding their horns flashing their lights and generally enjoying themselves.


----------



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

I live near there, its become a big problem.
1) People have been dumping both grey and black into the drains, most of which ends up on the beach.
2) Some have become so blatent that they have 40kg propane cyls on the road connected to the vans and stay there for days, also there have been caravans parked up with aqua rolls (it seems very popular with fisher men)

3) The council is looking at providing a proper Aire, consulation and reports re in progress.
4) Ogmore is not the same council, it my council Vale of Galm. They have indeed put stupid parking fees in place and those machine that you have to enter your reg no as all the surfers used to swap tickets.
Overnight at rest is not ok, neither is taking up 3+ bays 

As motorhomes become more poplar we are all going to have to become more discreet and more responsible. Parking spots will become like surfers "secret spots" as publication on the net will cause them to become over run. Thats the problem with the UK , we are all like rats in a cage and too small a cage at that !


----------



## osprey (May 1, 2005)

*white lines and signs.*

eastern-prom:- was at said location yesterday between 11am/ 2pm. at first it was only us, then a l/h/drive hymer arrived,all the 'fisher-men' types appear to have gone? no gas containers! no grey water! but what clown decided on the width of the white-lines,either side of the road? he or she should have gone to 'spec-savors 'yes you will be able to park there between 7am and 11pm. went for a walk over and around the sand dunes alot as changed,there are locations to park-up,thats if you go further east towards what is called newton, you have to look,as for all-night! thats up to you, if it was me i would not leave my van,unlless of course there were other vans close-by,having said that,it would only be for a few hours and would not leave it there during the hours of darkness..alunj was correct in his observations,we must and should be more discreet...........................................................osprey.


----------

